# Excited about dress!! *Its Here*



## polo_princess

Well an offer thats alsmot too good to pass up on has landed in my lap with regards to a wedding dress, someone i know locally is selling a MS dress ... £60 :shock:

Im going to arrange to go and take a look at it later this week, ive seen pics and its gorgeous so i have a feeling i'll be ripping her arm off for it and will hae a dress later this week!! :happydance:

Im not fussed on a secondhand dress, gives me more money to spend elsewhere!!


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: thats wonderful holly! what a bargain! so pleased for you honey :wohoo: x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

ooooooooo that sounds wonderful!
Bargin as well, i have looked at buying second hand, at the end of the day you will only be wearing it for one day! 
x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Complete Bargain!!
I have a second hand dress too, could never justify spending £1000 on a dress I would wear once

:thumbup::thumbup:

xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Well thats my issue too Sarah, im on a strict budget anyway so if i can save money then im going for it, im not fussed that its secondhand like you says its for 1 day, i dont know if i could justify spending ££££'s on a dress to wear once and chuck in the cupboard.

Im also looking in suit hire for OH since he wants to wear grey, but he would never wear grey again iykwim?


----------



## Kimboowee

Bargain!


----------



## lulu0504

ooo what a bargain! You got any pics you can share with us? would love to see it!
My dress is maggie sottero also and they are gorgeous.


----------



## FEDup1981

thats brill! All coming together now! x


----------



## sparkle

Great news! Ive got my dress already!! (long story!)


----------



## polo_princess

No pics as of yet, well i have but they are of the lady wearing them so had better not post them :rofl:

If i get it i will post some piccies up!!


----------



## polo_princess

actually durrr brain i'll see if its on the website :dohh:


----------



## x-amy-x

Nice one Holly! We hired all our men's suits from Debenhams. They we're great!


----------



## sparkswillfly

ooo Cant wait to see some pics! Im obsessed with wedding dresses at the min


----------



## Sooz

We hired suits from Debenhams too and also found them to be really helpful, we needed a large chain as had Hubby getting fitted in Sheffield, BM in Guildford and FOB in Crawley! It worked out at £231 for 3 Prince Edward suits with rouches, handkerchiefs, waistcoats (a little more than normal as wanted a Jeff Banks silk one) and shirts.


----------



## x-amy-x

Our suits from debehams cost £240 for 4. Suits, waitcoats, shirts, rouche. They do all different kinds xx


----------



## Vickie

ohh sounds like a great bargain!


----------



## ALY

Ohhh i wish i had bought a second hand dress instead of having 3 of them stuck in my wardrobe :blush:

it sounds like a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkgirl

polo_princess said:


> Well thats my issue too Sarah, im on a strict budget anyway so if i can save money then im going for it, im not fussed that its secondhand like you says its for 1 day, i dont know if i could justify spending ££££'s on a dress to wear once and chuck in the cupboard.
> 
> Im also looking in suit hire for OH since he wants to wear grey, but he would never wear grey again iykwim?

Have you looked in Burtons?
My brother got one that was grey with shirt and shoes for £99. Not sure how much hire is compared. just an idea.
x


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: can't wait for pictures hon :D we're hiring ours - moss bro's do quite a good deal :D x x


----------



## Laura1984

i demand pictures :)


----------



## MrsVenn

Definitely hire the suits if you want to keep your budget down. My OH chose pinstripe grey trousers after insisting he wanted a light suit :dohh: It's amazing how they change their mind when they actually see the 'choice'! And I knew he would NEVER wear those again! Same went for the silver waistcoat, hehe.

We hired ours from The Wedding Centre in Marlow. They are simply wonderful there (I got my dress, BM's and suits there) and it's about an hour away (max) from St Albans so would be a little longer for you, but definitely check it out. The lads get to keep their shirts but waistcoats, ties, jackets, trousers etc are hired and well worth it in my opinion. 

Burton's also do a decent range as does Moss Bros (take a look online). 
xxx


----------



## Linzi

Which dress is it?? 

I still have a MS for sale :rofl: no one wants her :(

x


----------



## polo_princess

Do you Linzi? Which style was yours? I LOVED the detailling on the bust on yours but doubt my knockers would fit :rofl:

This one is a Monte Carlo Marie, there arent really any decent piccies on the net that do it any justice!!


----------



## Linzi

Its Michelle, it was lovely :) I had to have it taken in around the top coz I lost so much weight on my boobs lol don't think you'd fit in there babe Im afraid!!! 

Bah Im just jelous :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Laura1984

Holly I've just google imaged it, it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## nessajane

Thats fab hun!! cant wait to see it :) Like you im not bothered about spendng lots on a dress!! How about you pass it on to me after ;) :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

Im probably the only one here who things 'Morning Sickness dress' LOL


----------



## Pinkgirl

Linzi said:


> Which dress is it??
> 
> I still have a MS for sale :rofl: no one wants her :(
> 
> x

i am sure i saw your post that dress is absolutley gorgeous and one of my top 5!!! i am a size 12 though at the mo! it was a 10 wasnt it?
Holly any luck with dress?
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaap its mine :cloud9:

This is the original piccy from the MS Website ... finally found it, just google imaged and it came up :dohh:

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l7/lisaemartin/Mydress.jpg

Its gorgeous theres lots of detailling around the bust similar to Linzi's one!!


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and its in white ... that one looks ivory/cream doesnt it?


----------



## ALY

Ohhh i love it xx

you will look beautiful babes :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Holly it is stunning hun xxx It will look fab on you xx


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks girls!! Im so excited to go pick it up and try it on!! :cloud9:

Fingers crossed my boobs will fit in it, i need a corset style dress, a fixed zip one would cost me a fortune in alterations :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

oh holly that is stunning! you will look amazing :D


----------



## FEDup1981

its gorgeous Holly! U'll look fab! x


----------



## dizzyspells

Stunning dress hun.x


----------



## Linzi

Pinkgirl said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> Which dress is it??
> 
> I still have a MS for sale :rofl: no one wants her :(
> 
> x
> 
> i am sure i saw your post that dress is absolutley gorgeous and one of my top 5!!! i am a size 12 though at the mo! it was a 10 wasnt it?
> Holly any luck with dress?
> xxClick to expand...

I had it taken in to a small 10/8 but it has a cvorset back so can be made larger

(sorry for hijacking your thread holly lol)

x


----------



## Vickie

oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## Becky

MrsVenn said:


> Definitely hire the suits if you want to keep your budget down. My OH chose pinstripe grey trousers after insisting he wanted a light suit :dohh: It's amazing how they change their mind when they actually see the 'choice'! And I knew he would NEVER wear those again! Same went for the silver waistcoat, hehe.
> 
> We hired ours from The Wedding Centre in Marlow. They are simply wonderful there (I got my dress, BM's and suits there) and it's about an hour away (max) from St Albans so would be a little longer for you, but definitely check it out. The lads get to keep their shirts but waistcoats, ties, jackets, trousers etc are hired and well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> Burton's also do a decent range as does Moss Bros (take a look online).
> xxx

I think you should go to the wedding centre in Marlow its a 5 minute walk from our house and then we can see you and Brooke :D x


----------



## sparkswillfly

gorgeous dress!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Its gorgeous holly!! and bargain!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

its absolutley stunning! 
xx


----------



## Jo

That is stunning Holly, you will look gorgeous x


----------



## MrsP

Fabulous dress PP, you'll look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## mernie

Gorgeous! I need more friends that sell wedding dresses :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Its coming tomorrow ... she's dropping it to my house around tea time!! Sooooooo excited!! Will take some piccies so you can see it better, the detailing is gorgeous!! :happydance:


----------



## nessajane

Take a pic with you init ;) xx


----------



## polo_princess

How am i supposed to put it on and do the corset back up by myself Nessa? :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

:rofl: I didnt think about that :dohh: Blonde Moment :blush:


----------



## maddiwatts19

omg Holly that is absolutely gorgeous!! i'm so jealous :( you are going to look absolutely stunning!!! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Its here :cloud9: its delicous!! I SO need to try it on right this very minute :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and i will try and get a few sneaky piccies for you!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

wooohooooo
How exciting! i bet you will look stunning in it!
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

wooohooooo
How exciting! i bet you will look stunning in it!
xx


----------



## amazed

Thats a gorgeouus dress x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Piccy's, piccy's, piccy's :flower::flower:

Its gorgeous too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Blob

Wow that totally gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BBonBoard

beautiful dress, congrats.


----------



## Peach

Your Dress is amazing I love it! Looking Forward to seeing some more pictures! x


----------



## techi_girly

Wow its lush!!!


----------



## katycam

Wow that is lovely hunny, thats a great bargain x


----------



## pinkmummy

Its gorgeous hun i will suit your figure so much xx


----------



## Omi

Great bargain, hun and i love the sweetheart neckline...looks lovely on a larger bust i think :) I got my dress from debenhams and it was a sample and i only spent about £100 on mine, but you've done really good with yours. Im sure you'll look stunning hun!!

Just as a side note? What underwear were you thinking of having underneath? Ive gone for masquerade basque which not only has the regular hooks but ties up at the back too.. geezo, nothing worse than worrying about falling out of your dress, lol!

Enjoy all the planning, you've got lots of time too so that helps :)

Omi xxx


----------



## Squidge

Gorgeous dress! :D

It's a bit like the one i'm after but i've got loads of time to change my mind :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks Squidge :)

Omi im not sure on underwear tbh .. infact i dont think im going to have anything on the bra/boob frontage, i seem fine without since the corset can be laced quite tightly, plus finding something to fit properly is such a pain :hissy: I guess i will just have a look around on my travels and see if i see anything right


----------



## Squidge

polo_princess said:


> Thanks Squidge :)
> 
> Omi im not sure on underwear tbh .. infact i dont think im going to have anything on the bra/boob frontage, i seem fine without since the corset can be laced quite tightly, plus finding something to fit properly is such a pain :hissy: I guess i will just have a look around on my travels and see if i see anything right

I only read so far along before my brain went wild and i thought it was going to say 'i'm not going to have anything on at all' :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Gorgeous Dress hun!


----------



## leeanne

What a beautiful dress and a good bargain! You are going to look stunning hon! :hugs:

Making me jealous :(


----------



## Jem

Gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## Pingu

WOW that is a gorgeous dress :)


----------

